# Моделизм > Общие вопросы >  Краски Акан

## CRC

Где в Москве можно купить краски Акан?

----------


## An-Z

"Хобби для всех", магазин в ЦДАиК и у производителя - "Фирменный магазин *Краски АКАН*. Наш телефон в Москве: +7(926)896-59-24 Время работы магазина с 9 до 22"

----------


## OKA

> "Хобби для всех", магазин в ЦДАиК


 А время работы этого магазина, и его ассортимент, на вашем сайте будет присутствовать?

----------


## An-Z

"Хобби для всех" и магазин в ЦДАиК - два разных магазина, первый есть в вебверсии, погуглите... На нашем сайте организация каких либо магазинов не планируется..

----------


## OKA

Спасибо за информацию !

----------


## CRC

> "Хобби для всех", магазин в ЦДАиК и у производителя - "Фирменный магазин *Краски АКАН*. Наш телефон в Москве: +7(926)896-59-24 Время работы магазина с 9 до 22"


Благодарит! Приятели в Москве купили мне краски АКАН.Как первое будут покрашены ими Су-22 и Миг-25 БМ

----------

